# Harvard Fall 2013 - October 5, 2013



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 14, 2013)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HarvardFall2013


----------



## KCuber (Aug 14, 2013)

why is it the harvard spring website on the wca page?


----------



## cubingandjazz (Aug 14, 2013)

I will be attending, competing in 2x2-5x5, OH, and pyraminx (if it happens). I am looking forward to my first competition since wc2013 very much!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 14, 2013)

KCuber said:


> why is it the harvard spring website on the wca page?



Oh, right. October is Fall, not Spring. Forgot how the seasons worked.

Thanks.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 14, 2013)

Massachusetts is so far away :/


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 14, 2013)

> checks WCA page
> thinks there will be no northeast comp shown
> oh look harvard fall 2013
> clicks page
> harvard spring 2013
> frustration induces for 30 seconds
> oh good, it changed
> checks events
> Y U NO HAVE THAT EVENT ES QU 1
> goes to play some Wii

There's a very slim chance that I'll go, because of the Multibld.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 14, 2013)

Yay!

EDIT: Just realized that the events list would be my 7 favorite events if 2x2 were replaced with 4BLD.


----------



## ricoman7 (Aug 25, 2013)

Will be there; doing 2-5 and OH


----------



## Owen (Aug 25, 2013)

Hm, maybe. Not many fun events though.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 31, 2013)

SirWaffle shall be attending this competition!!  

Goals: Don't f*** up! lolololol

But seriously I will post my real goals later


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Aug 31, 2013)

So pumped. First competitions where I'm competing in everything.


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 17, 2013)

Welp, imma set my goals and I will try to make the reasonable so I can meet them.

2x2: Sub 5 average I will be content with
3x3: Sub 13.5 Average
4x4: Sub 1 Average a sub 50 single
5x5: Sub 1:40 Average and a sub 1:30 single
OH: Sub 35 Average
Bld: Just Success


----------



## cubingandjazz (Sep 17, 2013)

Goals:

2x2: sub 4.5 average
3x3: sub 19 average, sub 16 single
4x4: sub 1:25 average, sub 1:15 single
5x5: sub 2:35 average, sub 2:15 single
OH: sub 45 average, sub 35 single
pyraminx (if they have it): sub 10 average, sub 8 single


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 17, 2013)

Goals:

Don't suck.
Beat Mr. Waffle.


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 17, 2013)

I once said that I wouldn't post goals for comps anymore. 

A lot of people say things they don't mean. 

Goals: single/avg
3x3: sub-10/sub-12
5x5: sub-1:30/sub-1:40
pyra: sub-4/sub-7


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 17, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Goals:
> 
> Don't suck.
> Beat Mr. Waffle.



*Ms. Waffle.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 17, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> *Ms. Waffle.



According to Wikipedia:



> Sir is an honorific address used as a courtesy title to address a *man* without using his given name or family name in many English speaking cultures.



And yes, I know that Mr. Waffle is a girl, as it has been a quite common topic of discussion on this forum.


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 17, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> According to Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I know that Mr. Waffle is a girl, as it has been a quite common topic of discussion on this forum.



You keep right on calling me Mr. Waffle, _Andrew_. I actually like my nickname better than my real name so it doesn't bother me.




Noahaha said:


> Goals:
> 
> Don't suck.
> Beat Mr. Waffle.



Oh, and about that goal you made, wanna make a bet? If you beat me in more event I will let you film me saying that I lost to you and you can upload it to youtube and share on facebook or whatever the hell you want to do, but if I beat you I get to film you saying that you lost and share it with the world XDDDD Do you accept?


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 3, 2013)

Anybody gonna be in the Boston/Cambridge area tomorrow/Friday night?


----------



## Kian (Oct 3, 2013)

Will be there this weekend. I feel like I might not be sub 20 anymore. We'll have to see.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 3, 2013)

74 people signed up for CCFC and I was 36th on the 3x3 psych sheet. Now 89 people are signed up for Harvard, and I'm 21st without improving my official average.


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh, Noah you never did accept or decline my bet, just sayin'


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 3, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Oh, Noah you never did accept or decline my bet, just sayin'



Oh... I guess I'll accept.


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 3, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Oh... I guess I'll accept.



Yay! XD


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 3, 2013)

It's in two days. Good luck y'all! 

(Waffle and Andy, you guys better get a picture together WITH HATS AND 5X5S)


----------



## ScottyDoesntCube (Oct 4, 2013)

I've never been to a competition before. Can anybody tell me what time the competition would start and if the 3x3 competition would be near the end of the event? Thanks


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 4, 2013)

StonedSnorlax said:


> I've never been to a competition before. Can anybody tell me what time the competition would start and if the 3x3 competition would be near the end of the event? Thanks



You can see the full schedule on the competition website.

http://union.cubingusa.com/harvardfall2013/index.php

You should register if you haven't already.

EDIT: registration is closed.


----------



## ScottyDoesntCube (Oct 4, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> You can see the full schedule on the competition website.
> 
> http://union.cubingusa.com/harvardfall2013/index.php
> 
> ...



I wasn't planning on competing this time anyway. I'm half way through learning full OLL and it's a pretty awkward time in my solving. I just wanna go and see how it works and hopefully in the Spring I'll be ready. Thanks


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 4, 2013)

StonedSnorlax said:


> I wasn't planning on competing this time anyway. I'm half way through learning full OLL and it's a pretty awkward time in my solving. I just wanna go and see how it works and hopefully in the Spring I'll be ready. Thanks



If you can solve a cube, you're ready to compete. I really encourage it.


----------



## ScottyDoesntCube (Oct 4, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> If you can solve a cube, you're ready to compete. I really encourage it.



If I had known about the competition before the double in registration price I would have been more likely to register. It's too late at this point either way but next time there's a competition in the Boston area I'll be ready.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 4, 2013)

StonedSnorlax said:


> If I had known about the competition before the double in registration price I would have been more likely to register. It's too late at this point either way but next time there's a competition in the Boston area I'll be ready.



It's not too late. $10 is pretty average for an entry fee. Just register at the venue. 

There will be a competition in Lexington in November. You can always check the WCA site to see upcoming comps.


----------



## ravenguild08 (Oct 4, 2013)

it makes me so sad that i'm not able to make this 
-former vp of harvard college cube club


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 4, 2013)

ravenguild08 said:


> it makes me so sad that i'm not able to make this
> -former vp of harvard college cube club



Oh no 

You judged my first official solve.


----------



## acohen527 (Oct 5, 2013)

Tim Wong 23/25 NAR multi. 56:53


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 6, 2013)

Kian Barry 17th place in 4x4.


----------



## Brest (Oct 6, 2013)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Kian Barry 17th place in 4x4.



Best award certificate 2013


----------



## KCuber (Oct 6, 2013)

Brest said:


> Best award certificate 2013


*ever


----------



## Brest (Oct 6, 2013)

*Rowe Hessler* - 7.77 3x3 single - Harvard Fall 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]-bOO19_rYWQ[/youtubehd]


 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 R F D U' R' F' U' L' D B2 F2

y // inspection
R D2 F' L U' L' D // Xcross
U2 R U2' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y U R U' R' y U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y' R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U2' F U (R U2 R' U')2 F' // OLLCP
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.77	54	6.95	60	7.72	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.47	7	4.76	8	5.44		Cross+1/F2L	31.0%	23.3%	22.9%
F2L	4.74	30	6.33	35	7.38		F2L/Total	61.0%	55.6%	58.3%
LL	3.03	24	7.92	25	8.25		LL/Total	39.0%	44.4%	41.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 R F D U' R' F' U' L' D B2 F2

y // inspection
R D D F' L U' L' D // Xcross
U U R U2' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y U R U' R' y U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y' R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' U' F U (R U2 R' U')2 F' // OLLCP
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## cubingandjazz (Oct 6, 2013)

One of my friends, Alese, who is not a member of the forum, lost a speedstacks timer at the competition. Please let me know if you find one that isn't yours so I can convey the information to her.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 7, 2013)

I won.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 7, 2013)

Results are up: https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...lts=All+Results&competitionId=HarvardFall2013


----------



## Kian (Oct 7, 2013)

8th best podium ever. Very well done, gentlemen.


----------

